# Kingdom Asunder releases 24 November



## thaddeus6th (Nov 15, 2016)

Kingdom Asunder, the first part of The Bloody Crown Trilogy, comes out on 24 November.

It's a medieval style fantasy, focusing on the civil war between (and tempestuous relationships within) the Houses of Penmere and Esden. There's a generous helping of ruthless she-wolves, scheming traitors, and grim knights.


There's a pre-order (and first week post-release) price of $2.99, which will go up to $4.99 on 2 December.

Amazon US - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N8UF799/?tag=id2100-20
Amazon UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N8UF799/?tag=brite-21

Kobo - Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume One) eBook by Thaddeus White - Kobo

Barnes & Noble - Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume One)?ean=2940153811246


Bloggers etc are more than welcome to request a copy in exchange for an honest review.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 15, 2016)

Best of luck with this - nice cover.


----------



## Nick B (Nov 15, 2016)

Good luck, Thad!


----------



## Juliana (Nov 15, 2016)

Congrats Thad and good luck!


----------



## Vaz (Nov 15, 2016)

Best of luck, Thad.


----------



## ratsy (Nov 15, 2016)

Awesome! Ill be sure to pick up and review. Best of luck with it


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 16, 2016)

It looks good!


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 16, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. I have sacrificed many goats to Apollo, so can only hope for success. Having several other books out in both the recent past and near future may help too.


----------



## ratsy (Nov 21, 2016)

Will be buying on release day, and will FB and twitter what I can!


----------



## Cathbad (Nov 21, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> I have sacrificed many goats to Apollo



Good to see a man who knows who to sacrifice to!  (In the Celtic world, it would be Lugh, who is the mirror of Apollo.)


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 21, 2016)

Being lucky enough to have read it already, I can say that it is the best thing (in my opinion) that Thad has written so far, and this comes from someone who really enjoyed his earlier material


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks, Ratsy and Perp.

Cathbad, I pity the fool who sacrifices goats to the wrong god. That's like sending a submission in Courier when the publisher specified Times New Roman.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 24, 2016)

In trouser-explodingly good news that will rock your socks and otherwise ruin your wardrobe, Kingdom Asunder is out today.







Now that my extremely subtle suggestion to buy it is out of the way, here are the places it can be done (NB if you're an Amazon UK user, you may prefer to click this link to buy via Macmillan, a cancer charity that gets a small commission at no extra cost to you):

Amazon US - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N8UF799/?tag=id2100-20
Amazon UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N8UF799/?tag=brite-21
Kobo - Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume One) eBook by Thaddeus White - Kobo
Barnes & Noble - Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume One)

Do give it a look, because it's well worth buying.


----------



## Hex (Nov 24, 2016)

That was so subtle I'm struggling to understand what you're driving at (BTW -- I could only see the img once I logged in). Congrats! It looks amazing and I look forward to reading it.


----------



## ratsy (Nov 24, 2016)

Good luck Thad! I bought, retweeted, and shared on Facebook.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 24, 2016)

The image is clearly too trouser-tinglingly terrific to be seen by non-members 

[Being serious, I did actually look at colour psychology a bit for the banner. It's quite interesting stuff].

Thanks, Ratsy, much obliged.


----------



## Dan Jones (Nov 28, 2016)

Thad, you're prolific! 

Best of luck with it, and I agree the cover rules. Well done mate.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks. Got a couple of reviews up on Amazon now, including a very nice one by the Lord High Perpmeister:
Amazon.com:      Amazon Customer's review of Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy ...

Anyway, I'll see about releasing an abridged, free version [an idea shamelessly stolen from Stephen Sweeney  ], although that may have to wait until after the next book (anthology) I've got a story in.


----------



## Droflet (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice going, Thad. You're going from strength to strength. Huge congrats. The lord high ... oh, got it.


----------



## juelz4sure (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks awesome, I've got to check it out.


----------



## crystal haven (Nov 29, 2016)

Best of luck. It does look good.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 29, 2016)

It doesn't just look good, Crystal. It reads good too. I have the best words  [Incidentally, I know your other half likes Sir Edric and there shall be more shenanigans from the knight, but right now I'm focusing on this trilogy].

Thanks, Juelz, and Droflet.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey, everyone. Just a note that the lower price (60% normal) for the early order period ends today (well, when I get up tomorrow). 

So, if you plan on reading it but haven't bought it yet, might be the time.

Today is a good day to buy [as Worf never said...].

Amazon US - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N8UF799/?tag=id2100-20

Amazon UK - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N8UF799/?tag=brite-21

Kobo - Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume One) eBook by Thaddeus White - Kobo

Barnes & Noble - Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Volume One)?ean=2940153811246


----------

